# Eberlestock J34 "Just One"



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Selling my J34 "Just One" pack. This pack is 3-4 years old but still in perfect working condition. Normal wear and tear for a used hunting pack but still a great pack. No broken buckles or straps. See information at the link below for specifics on this pack. Does have an internal gun scabbard and can expand out to about 4,600 cubic inches. New retail is around $329.

$135 TYD.

http://www.eberlestock.com/J34 Just One.htm

Text me for more information

Jason
801-913-5946


----------

